# How to transport the slingshot



## omfigueiredo (6 mo ago)

One more rookie question...

How do you transport the slingshot so that the bands are not damaged? 

I took it in a backpack and the band was damaged. 😞 despite having been careful not to let it loose. 

Thks again for the help


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In a small Christmas cookie tin . Dark and air tight .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

if its going in a pack,i wrap a bandana around it,otherwise it just rides in the pocket,bands/tubes hanging out


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

if you are using a slingshot with clips then i suggest removing the bands and storing them separately and only attaching the bands when needed.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Ziploc sandwich bag in a side or top pocket of whatever pack or bag you're toting. If in the main section loose on top or if full in a drawstring bag hanging off the side.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Have a look in your local dollarstore for a pencil case or small rigid container. I have several pouches with draw strings that look like old marble pouches.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I like a decent quality barrier pouch for transporting banded rigs:










If I ever get a Lewis Pride slingshot, I'll be using this:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

...sorry, I can't get that Targa outta my headpiece...


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I agree with the Ziploc bag, or a heavy plastic zip bag you might get freezer food in. One other option is for your traveling slingshot you can use tubes which are much tougher and then I just throw it in my pocket.


----------

